# Help or Info on opening a Doggy Day care centre?



## Rochelle (12 January 2009)

Any ideas and information would be really appreciated!! I've been thinking for a while about this and I'm liking the idea more and more but I'm not sure where to start? 

At the moment I'm running a small livery yard but I'm getting really tired of all the hard work for very little money. As we have such lovely facilities I don't want to not use them so I thought splitting stables into kennels may be an option and offering day care for dogs!

Would I need planning permission? Licencing etc? 

I am very experienced with dogs having owned them all my life but I am more than willing to gain qualifications etc so any advice on the ones to go for would be great! 

Thankies in advance!


----------



## CAYLA (12 January 2009)

U will prob need a licence, but then again, if u are not boarding over night, maybe not, u will have to contact your local aothority,  an inspection of the final area may have to be carried out, questions/regulations, on where u are to dispose of waste, and u will need full liability insurance.......anything else?

U won't need qualifications as such, but it would be better to try and gain a few, maybe through home study, otherwise experience of handling dogs, are u kenneling or alllowing free play?

I can give u recommendations for a good insurance comapny if u like....will go and find my paper work


----------



## Rochelle (12 January 2009)

Hi Cala, thank you for your reply! I've just rung the local council and been put through to about 4 different divisions? Not sure they knew what they were doing? I wasn't sure if I would need a licence if it was just for "day care" but I am happy to apply and do this the right way. 

We have about 10 acres split into small paddocks, some of which would be used for off the lead exercise, but I would probably offer walks out aswell, whatever clients preffered.

If it all happened, I was hoping to get a qualified trainer in and offer dog agaility, training, puppy socialising, childrens dog handling sessions etc. I've got lots of ideas and I think it would work, its just the blooming paper work side of things now!

Thank you for your help!

Our stables would be converted into large kennels. We would be hoping to take on 10 - 12 dogs a day.


----------



## icestationzebra (12 January 2009)

I think this is a great idea.  I'm sure that there are people out there that would find this a godsend.  Not necessarily for every day use, but there will be times when perhaps they have to travel for work, or perhaps the kids are home from school sick and having someone take care of the dog for day really helps - although I would drop the kids off with you and keep the dog!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Good luck with it - I think it is a great idea!


----------



## Skhosu (12 January 2009)

As it happens I checked with my local council and they said they had NO regulations about home boarding :O I was quite surprised but have yet to check with DARD.


----------



## Rochelle (12 January 2009)

Aw Thank you! I'm really giddy about it. To be honest I have worked out that I would be making more money and working fewer hours doing this than the livery (that is if I had 12 dogs daily for 5 days a week). I know a few people who take their dogs to kennels for day care every day of the week, they drop off in the mornng and pick up on their way home from work. I would offer pick up and drop off though as an option and also trips to vets and grooming visits.


----------



## Jennypenny (12 January 2009)

I think its a great idea, I have looked around my area to see if anyone did this. I found one place but they were full up. Just out of interest where are you?


----------



## CheziBrown (12 January 2009)

I think it's  a great idea !! I'm looking for one at the minute for my dog instead of a dog walker but can't seem to find anyone in my area !


----------



## CAYLA (12 January 2009)

I do it from home, as when I tried to open a doggy day care, I could not get a unit for love nor money, on an industrial est, that what I really was looking for......so now, I pick them up, walk them and bring them home with me, then drop them back.


----------



## fmay (12 January 2009)

It sounds like a very good idea that would be well subscribed by local dog owners. I would like the idea of also being able to spend some time with my dog at the centre to participate in training, agility sessions etc.


----------

